# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Aristoteli, një nga mëndjet më të ndritura dhe me të thella të  gjithë kohëve

## HELEN OF TROY

ARISTOTELI Lindi ne Stragire, qytet ne bregdetin thrak ne Greqi, ne vitin 384 para eres se re.
Jetoji shume ne athine 
ne moshen 17 vjec , Aristoteli shkoi ne Athine, ne akademinë e Platonit, ku qendroi  20 vjet me radhe, ku u edukua dhe mori mesimet e para te filozofise ne shkollen e filozofit te madh grek Platonit 
 qendroi atje derisa vdiq mesuesi i tij Platoni.
 Ne vitin 342 shkoi ne oborrin mbreteror te Maqedonise, i ftuar nga mbreti Filip si mesues per djalin e tij Aleksandrin. Aty filozofi qendoi shtate vjet.
 Mesimet themelore qe mori Aleskandri,   u edukua dhe mori msimet e para te filozofise ne shkollen e filozofit te madh grek Platonit. Ne vitin 342 shkoi ne oborrin mbreteror te Maqedonise, i ftuar nga mbreti Filip si mesues per djalin e tij Aleksandrin. Aty filozofi qendoi shtate vjet. Mesimet themelore qe mori Aleskandri, me shtetesin ne aritjet e deriatehershme te letersise, te filozofise dhe te kultures greke.
Rreth 120 veprat e tij formojne nje lloj enciklopedie, ku perfshihen njohuri nga te gjitha fushat e diturise.
 Ne te gjitha veprat e Aristotelit te bie ne sy dashuria per te miren dhe te verteten.
Aristoteli, nje nga mendjet me te ndritura dhe me te thella te  gjithe koheve, shkroi mbi shume probleme dhe nga me te ndryshmet.
 Megjithese e adhuronte dhe e nderonte shume mesuesin e tij, filozofin Platon, ne mjaft pikepamje filozofike dhe estetike nuk ishte ne nje mendje me mesuesin e tij.. Ne nje nga veprat e tij thote nuk eshte  e arsyeshme te kesh respekt per miqte e te verteten. 
Por midis miqve dhe se vertetes eshte gje e shenjte te duash me shume te verteten. Nga ajo ide lindi me vone dhe shprehja e njohur latine: Mik eshte Platoni, por mike me te madhe eshte e verteta.

 DISA NGA VEPRAT E TIJ
"Në shpirtit" 
"Në kuptim dhe ndjenjë"
"Të Kujtesa dhe Memorial"
"Në gjumë dhe egrigoriseos"
"Rreth një ëndërr"
"Në të ardhmen "
"për jete te gjatë dhe te shkurter "
"për jetë dhe vdekje!"
"Rreth pajisjet"
 "Mbi Frymën"
(te me falni nese kam bere ndonje gabim ne perkthimin e vprave te tij)

----------


## shoku_tanku

Edhe Lenini e adhuronte Aristotelin(jo aq sa Marksin),sidomos ate shprehjen e tij te famshme "njeriu nga natyra eshte nje kafshe politike"

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Shume teme e bukur Helen.Je nje progres inteligjence.

----------


## Boy

Flm, por mund ta lexonim edhe ne wikipedia! Do te tregosh qe interesohesh ne filozofi ti, duke bere copy paste?

 Teme apatike!

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Nese dikujt nuk i pelqen nje teme 
ka dy zgjidhje :
1-mundet te mos e hape temen e anetarit qe nuk deshiron ta lexoje
2-mundet te fute anetarin e pa deshiruar  ne listen ignore
(mos na qoroni me shkrimet tuaja ju lutem se i kam syte delikat ne budallalle  qe ne gjuhen tuaj quhen zgjuarsi )

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Platoni  diferencon kater shkallet e njohjes njerezore:
 Mendimi (supozimi), besimi, kuptimi dhe dija per te verteten. Ai dallon ne mes perceptimit, dhe realitetit. E zhvillon nje model stresash se shpirti.
 Ai nuk e ndan shoqerine ne baze te punes/veprimtarise (shtresa e mesuesve, shtresa e mbrojtjes, shtresa e ushqimit), por sipas fushave shpirterore (llogjike, epsh, guxim). 



Aristoteli : Libri i pare i psikologjise "Mbi Shpirtin". Aristoteli per here te pare ben dallimin ne mes te psikologjise dhe filozofise. Ai studioj lidhjen ne mes te shpirtit dhe trupit dhe pershkruajti ndertminin e trupit. Aristoteli shifet ne te vertete edhe si babai i psikologjise.

----------


## Filozof

HELEN OF TROY shume teme interesante me pelqen shume.
Aristoteli eshte nje nder Filozofet me te mire te te gjithe kohrave,ka lane shume vepra mbrapa,mirepo ky nuk mund te krahasohet me Sokratin,i ciki nuk ka lene asnje shkrim mbrapa!
Gjithashtu nje gje interesante tek Aristoteli eshte se ai hedhu poshte teorine e Platonit,mesuesit te tij ((:

----------


## _Magnolia_

Do te shtoja ketu,qe diten qe iku Aristoteli nga kjo bote,nje ndertues i thjeshte i shtepise se tij tha:"Ndersa une punoja nen diellin e zjarrte,ai kembekryq prane meje me lexonte papushim ato qe syte e mi nuk kuptonin,por shpirti im i adhuroi."

----------


## RUDIGER

Aristoteli me teorine e tij aristotelike gjeocentrike(te cilen e perfeksionoi Ptolemeu) i beri nje dem shum te madh njerezimit dhe shkences, duke e bllokuar per mijra vjet, derisa me ne fund e shkallmoi kte teori Koperniku me heliocentrizmin e tij dhe me vone Galilei.Ju hap rruga rilindjes europiane.
Teoria e tij gjeocentrike i vinte shume pershtat kishes, inkuizicionit te saj......pas mijera vjet erresire mesjetare me dogmat biblike dhe aristotelike europa doli ne drite.

Teorite e tij dhe filozofia e tij ne kohet post moderne vlejne zero.

----------


## Ilyas

> Gjithashtu nje gje interesante tek Aristoteli eshte se ai hedhu poshte teorine e Platonit,mesuesit te tij ((:



Po mire, filozofat, profetet, gjenite, guru't e Indise, etj...etj... ate pune kane, adhurojne dhe me vone hedhin poshte njeri-tjetrin, ose nxjerrin veten e tyre me teorira/dogma, apo sisteme te reja me te zgjuar se teorirat e meparshme.

A...ja...keshtu kto pune.... robi zgjedh pastaj cfare ti deshiroj shpirti i tij...ka zgjedhje me bollek... pak lexim, pak studim, pak eksperience, pak moral, pak jomoral  dhe ja u formua, dhe perseri u formua....u formua....robi e keshtu gjate gjithe jetes se tij formimet vazhdojne....hahahaha....le nje form, merr form tjeter...

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Edhe ditët e sotme  vepra   e Aristotelit   është një pikë referimi dhe objekti i studimit dhe admirim.Mesimi  (sidomos të moralit dhe perceptimet e Perëndisë) është konsideruar si bazë për ndërtimin e mëvonshem te shkencës teologjike të të krishterëve.
Në filozofinë metafizike  të Aristotelit  ai  hedh poshtë teorinë e ideve të Platonit,
 nje botë qe  sipas Aristotelit, është e  vetmja  dhe  e  përjetshme.
 Ndërsa Universi është si  një sfere e  përqëndruar në Tokë.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Sa qejf i kam tipat snob qe bejne sikur kane lexuar ndonjehere filozofi, sidomos...fjala vjen si nismetarja e temes. Jane shume interesante; pothuajse te gjithe, mundohen te fshehin origjinen e tyre per plebenjsh.

Kjo teme, pevecse ka sjelle ca info te shperndara pa asnje pike qellimi, trefishin e te cilave mund ta gjenim ne cfaredo faqe interneti te publikume qe pas Krishtit, ka ndonje destinacion final apo kot keshtu per muhabet? 

Apo eshte hapur thjesht per te ngritur nivelin e postimeve kime me veze te bera zakonisht?



(Ishtin pyetje retorike ne fakt...)

----------


## shoku_tanku

Kursena retoriken shoku patric dhe na ler rehat ne plebejve varfer te hallakatemi sipas qefit tone...qellimi i temes sa per info eshte vertetimi i lidhjes gjaksore midis arsitotelit dhe helenes..
Dhe tani mu hiq se te shtypa me tank : ))

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Si e justifikon skllavërinë Aristoteli?
Aristoteli shprehet se: ekzistojnë individ për nga natyra të lirë dhe të tjerët po nga natyra skllevër; argumentimi është bazuar mbi kapacitetin për tu liruar dhe nga aftësia për arsyetuar; Aristoteli thotë që një pjesë e humanizmit ka aftësinë për të vënë në praktikë kapacitet e tija mendore ( kapacitetin e kemi të gjithë, por ka të bëj me kalimin e këtij kapacitetu në akt) dhe një pjesë që nuk është e aftë që nuk din të bëj zgjedhje racionale. Nëse është kështu, Aristoteli thotë se: është mirë jo vetëm për pornarët, por edhe për vet skllevërit të jenë skllevër ( ja vlen të theksohet që skllavëria greke ishte shumë më pak e egër se ajo romane): një person i paftë të vetqeveriset në menyrë autonome mund të mbitoj vetëm duke qenë i qeverisur nga një tjetër. Problemi i vërtetë është që konkretisht nuk shëndrohesh skllav për faktin që nuk jë gjendje për të menduar; shëndrohesh skllav përmes luftërave. Kush humbet bëhet skllav, kush fiton behët pronar ( ligji i pashkruar i luftës).
Rikujtojmë që Platoni vetë rrezikoj të bëhej skllavë, sepse ishte kapur rob nga piratët: sigurisht Platoni përderisa mendonte dhe dinte dicka…Aristoteli kupton, por nuk gjen tjetër rrugëdalje. Aristoteli ka qenë themeluesi i shkencës së ekonomisë: një nga konceptet themelore të tij është koncepti i parasë dhe funksionet e saja.

----------


## Kinney

> Sa qejf i kam tipat snob qe bejne sikur kane lexuar ndonjehere filozofi, sidomos...fjala vjen si nismetarja e temes. Jane shume interesante; pothuajse te gjithe, mundohen te fshehin origjinen e tyre per plebenjsh.
> 
> Kjo teme, pevecse ka sjelle ca info te shperndara pa asnje pike qellimi, trefishin e te cilave mund ta gjenim ne cfaredo faqe interneti te publikume qe pas Krishtit, ka ndonje destinacion final apo kot keshtu per muhabet? 
> 
> Apo eshte hapur thjesht per te ngritur nivelin e postimeve kime me veze te bera zakonisht?
> 
> (Ishtin pyetje retorike ne fakt...)


ja pergjigja indirekte e helenes per te te treguar qe nuk eshte aq injorante sa kujton ti, lol, 
vete ta kete shkruar valle?




> Si e justifikon skllavërinë Aristoteli?
> Aristoteli shprehet se: ekzistojnë individ për nga natyra të lirë dhe të tjerët po nga natyra skllevër; argumentimi është bazuar mbi kapacitetin për tu liruar dhe nga aftësia për arsyetuar; Aristoteli thotë që një pjesë e humanizmit ka aftësinë për të vënë në praktikë kapacitet e tija mendore ( kapacitetin e kemi të gjithë, por ka të bëj me kalimin e këtij kapacitetu në akt) dhe një pjesë që nuk është e aftë që nuk din të bëj zgjedhje racionale. Nëse është kështu, Aristoteli thotë se: është mirë jo vetëm për pornarët, por edhe për vet skllevërit të jenë skllevër ( ja vlen të theksohet që skllavëria greke ishte shumë më pak e egër se ajo romane): një person i paftë të vetqeveriset në menyrë autonome mund të mbitoj vetëm duke qenë i qeverisur nga një tjetër. Problemi i vërtetë është që konkretisht nuk shëndrohesh skllav për faktin që nuk jë gjendje për të menduar; shëndrohesh skllav përmes luftërave. Kush humbet bëhet skllav, kush fiton behët pronar ( ligji i pashkruar i luftës).
> Rikujtojmë që Platoni vetë rrezikoj të bëhej skllavë, sepse ishte kapur rob nga piratët: sigurisht Platoni përderisa mendonte dhe dinte dicka…Aristoteli kupton, por nuk gjen tjetër rrugëdalje. Aristoteli ka qenë themeluesi i shkencës së ekonomisë: një nga konceptet themelore të tij është koncepti i parasë dhe funksionet e saja.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Kursena retoriken shoku patric dhe na ler rehat ne plebejve varfer te hallakatemi sipas qefit tone...qellimi i temes sa per info eshte vertetimi i lidhjes gjaksore midis arsitotelit dhe helenes..
> Dhe tani mu hiq se te shtypa me tank : ))


Me fal. 
Ke te drejte... ketu duhet me e be Tien An Men...

----------


## Force-Intruder

*Arsitoteli ...
*
Arsitoteli ka qene aq idiot... sa ka shkruar per trupat dhe masen se :
*
"...shpejtesia e renies se nje mase prej ari apo plumbi eshte me e shpejte/proporcionale me/ ne vartesi te permasave te saj..."*

Kete pohim e ka bere ky filozozf i madh nderkohe qe i mjaftonte te merrte dy gure te permasave te ndryshme e ti hidhte njekohesisht per te pare kush bie realisht me shpejt.


Sic e ka thene edhe RUDIGER me lart, Aristoteli ka qene nje idiot komplet, jo vetem qe idete e tij jane kompet te pavlefshme sot, por jane cilesuara si nje prizem i demshem per te pare boten.

----------


## Boy

> *Arsitoteli ...
> *
> Arsitoteli ka qene aq idiot... sa ka shkruar per trupat dhe masen se :
> *
> "...shpejtesia e renies se nje mase prej ari apo plumbi eshte me e shpejte/proporcionale me/ ne vartesi te permasave te saj..."*
> 
> Kete pohim e ka bere ky filozozf i madh nderkohe qe i mjaftonte te merrte dy gure te permasave te ndryshme e ti hidhte njekohesisht per te pare kush bie realisht me shpejt.
> 
> 
> Sic e ka thene edhe RUDIGER me lart, Aristoteli ka qene nje idiot komplet, jo vetem qe idete e tij jane kompet te pavlefshme sot, por jane cilesuara si nje prizem i demshem per te pare boten.


Me fal, ku eshte gabimi ketu ne ate qe ka pohuar Aristoteli, ne shekullin e IV para Kirshtit, e thkesoj ne shekullin e IV para Krishtit?! 
Fillimisht duhet te korigjoj, ne teorine e Aristotelit elementet ishin plumbi dhe pambuku. Pastaj te njoftoj se Aristoteli nuk njihet si nje fizikant, por si nje filozof dhe nje observator i natyres e si i tille, teoria e tij eshte e sakte. Nese ti hedh 1kg plumb dhe 1kg pambuk nga nje lartesi e njejte, shpejtesia e renies se plumbit eshte me e larte. Ti mos u ngatarro me teorine dhe eksperimentin e Galileut, pasi kryhet ne nje situate ku mungon totalisht atriti(ajri). Tani duhet folur edhe per Newton ketu, por me mire informohu vete se une pertoj.

Nese marim dy gure, sic thua ti, me mase te ndryshme dhe ti hedhim njekohesisht nga nje lartesi e caktuar, do te verenim se te dyja trupat do kishin te njejtin akselerim te gravitetit, pra 9,8 m/s, por masa te ndryshme. Duke ndjekur formulen e Newton F = ma, guri me mase me te madhe ushtron nje force me te madhe ne krahasim me ate me mase me te vogel...force e cila i jep mundesine te "luftoje" me mire atritin.

Keshtuqe miku im, idioti apo injoranti ne kete mes nuk eshte Aristoteli, por ti. Serish te perseris, studjo dhe mos u mer me lloqe forumi. 

p.s Une personalisht, do preferoja me shume qe ne ditet e sotme te kishim sa me shume "idiote" si Aristoteli dhe sa me pak "inteligjent" si ti.

----------


## RUDIGER

> "...shpejtesia e renies se nje mase prej ari apo plumbi eshte me e shpejte/proporcionale me/ ne vartesi te permasave te saj..."


 F.I thote qe ka qene idiot, une them qe ka qene kaluar idiotit.
mjafton te kesh bere fizike elementare ne 8 vjecare te kuptosh debilizmin aristotelian, por si duket helena quella troia...ups e ngaterrova,helen of troy,boy and co, kan marre me mik 5 ne fizike.
ky the boy thot qe eshte marre aristoteli me filozofi dhe jo fizike :perqeshje: ...teoria e tij debileske qe konsideronte token qendren e universit mbreteroi per mijra vjet.

vetem rilindja europiane hodhi poshte teorite e idiotit aristotel.

----------


## Boy

> F.I thote qe ka qene idiot, une them qe ka qene kaluar idiotit.
> mjafton te kesh bere fizike elementare ne 8 vjecare te kuptosh debilizmin aristotelian, por si duket helena quella troia,boy and co, kan marre me mik 5 ne fizike.
> ky the boy thot qe eshte marre aristoteli me filozofi dhe jo fizike...teoria e tij debileske qe konsideronte token qendren e universit mbreteroi per mijra vjet.
> 
> vetem rilindja europiane hodhi poshte teorite e idiotit aristotel.


Je vertet per te ardhur keq. E kupton qe ti ke studiuar fizike ne shekullin e XX apo XXI, ndersa teorite e Arsitotelit jane te shekullit te IV PARA ERES SONE, pra mbi 2300 vjet me vone?! 


Force, bere mire qe e modifikove postimin. Por sidoqofte mizor mbetesh!

----------

